# oil pulling



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried this? 

Few years ago I was on anti-biotics for 5 months. Basically I had my wisdom teeth pulled and I had a bad reaction to the anti-biotic, then I had a bad reaction to the anti-biotic they gave me for the prior reaction. Long story boring, anti-biotics don't like me. I had a real crappy reaction to it which left my mouth feeling like a fire pit most of the time. (smoking does not help). Brushing and your standard mouthwash would leave my tongue feeling raw and my mouth even dryer. 

I just tried this oil pulling stuff, and my mouth is in love! It was feeling especially irritated at the time and I just had brushed and used mouth washed. I swished this stuff in my mouth for 15 minutes and holy crap, it's heaven. lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What is oil pulling?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

not a good article but

http://authoritynutrition.com/oil-pulling-coconut-oil/


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

I've been doing it for 3 months and my teeth have never been whiter


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

CowGoMoo said:


> I've been doing it for 3 months and my teeth have never been whiter


 it is okay to do more than once a day right? Im already hooked...lol


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never heard of oil pulling before but it sounds interesting. Maybe I'll try experimenting with it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I was going to try with olive oil, but it sounds like it doesn't have a high enough lauric acid content.

How about 5w30?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> I was going to try with olive oil, but it sounds like it doesn't have a high enough lauric acid content.
> 
> How about 5w30?


 lol 5w30! lol......have fun with that one


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

purechaos said:


> lol 5w30! lol......have fun with that one


Good point. Summer is here, so I should switch to 10w30.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Good point. Summer is here, so I should switch to 10w30.


 Your car might appreciate it.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried this for about a week, maybe two (I would skip days though ) 
I read that it needs 20 minutes to work. 
Anyway, I kept accidentally getting it in my throat, and I got all grossed out because I was reading about how it gets all the bacteria stuff out of your mouth, and NOW IT'S GETTING IN MY BODY. >_<

But reading your experience with it made me want to try it again..What else am I going to do with all this coconut oil? :lol

(By the way, where do you spit it out?)


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

cuppy said:


> I tried this for about a week, maybe two (I would skip days though )
> I read that it needs 20 minutes to work.
> Anyway, I kept accidentally getting it in my throat, and I got all grossed out because I was reading about how it gets all the bacteria stuff out of your mouth, and NOW IT'S GETTING IN MY BODY. >_<
> 
> ...


 Trash can, lol.

and yeah try not to swallow and dont use too much or you're more likely to swallow. One teaspoon..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

purechaos said:


> Trash can, lol.
> 
> and yeah try not to swallow and dont use too much or you're more likely to swallow. One teaspoon..


??? I thought it was a tablespoon this whole time! 
but I overestimated sometimes and it was terrible D':

I'll try again with the teaspoon then xD


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

thats what my bottle says anyway, a teaspoon...lol I use dale audrey oil pulling rinse.....

i think i used two though...lol...


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been oil pulling for about a year now, and it's made a huge difference! My teeth are whiter than they've ever been, and I love how my mouth feels cleaner for longer after I brush and floss.


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

Lol I just started doing this two days ago. I took a before picture after reading about some people writing it reverses the process of cavities, or remineralizes. I've got some dark lines in my teeth that I wouldn't mind getting rid of. My teeth feel super smooth, but too soon to say how big of a difference it's making.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

purechaos said:


> it is okay to do more than once a day right? Im already hooked...lol


Yeah I do twice a day for 20 minutes with organic coconut oil!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Gonna give it a try. Gotta whiten those teeth......


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

dogapus said:


> Lol I just started doing this two days ago. I took a before picture after reading about some people writing* it reverses the process of cavities*, or remineralizes. I've got some dark lines in my teeth that I wouldn't mind getting rid of. My teeth feel super smooth, but too soon to say how big of a difference it's making.


Dentist's worst nightmare.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Use coconut oil. Oil pulling has been used in India for 1000's of years, I think I am going to give a try. I just gotta find a good time to do it that I can consistently stick with it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, if you use coconut oil you might want to spit into a paper towel and throw it in the trash or something because if you spit in your sink that stuff coagulates at room temperature. Something tells me that wouldn't be the best thing to keep putting down the drain.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

failoutboy said:


> I think I'm going to start doing this while on public transportation, since I have nothing else to do then anyway.


Careful not to spit in anyone's eye! (accidentally)


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I just don't use toothpaste and my teeth feel great. Water is more than enough. If I need something extra whitening, I splash a tiny bit of hydrogen peroxide on my teeth. It whitens way better than those white strips. I asked my hygienist about peroxide and she said it was okay, so...

Mouthwash if I need to feel more fresh, but normally I am happy with feeling normal. Maybe I will try the oil thing as an alternative. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I tried doing it this morning with a little bit of coconut oil, but could only last 10 minutes before I had to spit it out. My mouth kept filling up with saliva, at 10 minutes it was about to burst so...


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> I just swallowed the extra saliva. I think by the end I was just swishing saliva around instead of oil.


It's bad to swallow the oil-it's going to let all the bacteria/toxins from your mouth get reintroduced to your system anyway if you do. Make sure you spit it out

I've been pulling for almost a week and I feel really good. I don't know if I can attribute this to other things, but it doesn't hurt. I've been going 10-15 minutes after brushing in the morning. No big dental changes yet.


----------

